# Archers for Alzheimer's shoot April 2017



## TNGIRL (Apr 25, 2017)

I really did not take very many pictures on Saturday, I was working instead.  Here are the ones I did manage to get. A great day with a great turn out!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 25, 2017)

2nd batch:
A Big Thank You to everyone that had a hand in making this event a success!!!

btw....Barry D you forgot your Barbie seeds! YOU WON!!!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hate I missed it and all the fine folks that were there! Wonderful cause!!!!!


----------

